# Jeff Kavanaugh archery you tube



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Jeff has a lot of good pointers that I have adapted to sling shots. I especially liked the one where he shoots at a shoe string. His exercise has helped tremendously since I practiced shooting just at the string. Hope he might help you also. Thanks


----------

